# Golden born in December 2020



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

My pup Georgie was born on 12/5. Any other December pups out there care to join this party?!!! 🥳🤩💗


----------



## MillieGirl (Mar 31, 2021)

Millie was born 12\29


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

Shifu was born on 12/16


----------



## MillieGirl (Mar 31, 2021)

are your puppies house trained. Millie doesn’t seem to be any closer to be house trained than she was at 8 weeks. If she is outside of crate/pen, I take her out every hour. She seems totally clueless that she isn’t suppose to go inside. She doesn’t signal at all that she needs to go out. It’s starting to get frustrating.


----------



## Goldengal12345 (Sep 2, 2020)

Billy was born 12-11-2020


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

MillieGirl said:


> are your puppies house trained. Millie doesn’t seem to be any closer to be house trained than she was at 8 weeks. If she is outside of crate/pen, I take her out every hour. She seems totally clueless that she isn’t suppose to go inside. She doesn’t signal at all that she needs to go out. It’s starting to get frustrating.


Hi,
My puppy is trained to some extent. He ignores the cable wires, laptop, phones and couches! No more chewing on random things.

We have a potty bell to the door and he uses it if he wants to go. But the problem is he will use the bell if he sees us. If I am not in front of him to see him touch the bell, he won’t use it! We are at 1 accident per 2 weeks now. 

I would suggest make an ah ah sound when your puppy goes inside and immediately take her out. I wouldn’t even let Shifu finish if he had started to pee. He used to go out and finish when I did that. Praise her and give her favorite treats when she does outside. 
also making note of the times help, try to find the pattern. That way you can take her out before she goes potty inside. By now she should be able to hold longer than an hour. Keep her in the crate for longer time and see if that helps and use a potty bell. 
Another thing to notice is, puppies walk away if they want to go potty. If she is not giving attention during a play time or if she walks away take her out. 
I am a first time dog owner so I am just sharing what I did. But if you ask for help here on GRF I’m sure some one will help.


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

Goldengal12345 said:


> Billy was born 12-11-2020
> View attachment 882392


Growing up so fast!!!!


----------



## Snowy (Feb 7, 2021)

Snowy was born 12/20 and this is how he looks like now.


----------



## Snowy (Feb 7, 2021)

Snowy is house trained. No accidents for over 2 months now . He loves to play and will bring his tug toys to us. He has too much energy so a good run in the park is a must to drain his energy. He is still intact and sometimes in the park with other female dogs he is a little to excited but I think its normal. I am only worried about his bump on his neck. Hoping he gets well soon. Would love to hear feedback from you all as well who are on the same boat as me. He sleeps in the crate during nighttime 10-7. He is a loving boy and we are having so much fun with him. Doesn't like to be left alone and loves the car ride


----------



## MillieGirl (Mar 31, 2021)

i can’t believe Millie will be a year in 5 days


----------

